# Berkley Skeletor



## c-laui (3. Oktober 2007)

Moin.
Möchte mir demnächst eine neue Spinnrute zulegen. Habe da an die Berkley Skeletor in 2,70 15-40g Wurfgewicht gedacht. Habe hier im Forum schon sehr viel gutes darüber lesen können. Zielfisch soll der Zander sein.

Jetzt meine Frage.
Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass es einen Modelwechsel geben soll und die neue Version nicht so gut sei. Will mir daher die alte holen.

Welche Variante ist die neue und welche die alte ?
Habe bei angler-oase eine Variante mit einem so schwarzen Griffen gesehen. Andere schops bieten die Rute mit Korkgriffen an. Bin jetzt irgendwie total verunsichert welche die neue und welche die alte Version ist. |kopfkrat
Vielleicht weiß einer von euch da ja besser bescheid.
Beste Grüße
Carsten


----------



## profifischer (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo
Die neue hat Sic Ringe und einen Moosgummigriff. Die alte sieht so aus. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66572&d=1187790772
mfg Manuel


----------



## barsch-jäger (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Jep, Moosgummi is neu, Kork is alt.

Wobei mi persönlich die alte Serie besser gefällt als die neue, zumindest von der Optik und das mit den SIC-Ringen is meiner Ansicht nach ein Rückschritt fand die alten Titanium SS304 Ringe, oder wie die hießen,  ziehmlich geil

Gruß/Flo


----------



## c-laui (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Besten dank euch. #6
Mir gefällt die Kork Variantie auch besser. Werde mal sehen ob ich die noch irgendwo bekomme.


----------



## McRip (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



c-laui schrieb:


> Besten dank euch. #6
> Mir gefällt die Kork Variantie auch besser. Werde mal sehen ob ich die noch irgendwo bekomme.



80€ beim Gerlinger


----------



## pêcheur67 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Mein Händler sagt er bekommt die Skeletor Series one blank  SES90ML rein (2,70m WG 7-28gr). Das ist doch dann sicher die neue Variante, oder? 
Ich will aber keinen Moosgummi-Griff :c
Schaut ja garnicht gut aus 

Bei Gerlinger wäre die alte Version noch da.
Jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen. Soll ich warten bis ich die neue Serie mal angrapschen kann (das oben genannte Modell ist leider bei meinem Händler  nichtmehr da) oder gleich bei Gerlinger zuschlagen?


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Bei den Skellis One gab es das Problem der Kopflastigkeit, welche man auch durch eine größere Rolle nicht ausgleichen konnte.

Die neuen Skellis haben zwar ein anderes Design, sollen aber nicht mehr Kopflastig sein......


----------



## itwt (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

mir persönlich gefällt kork viel besser. ich habe im netz auch gelesen, dass die neue schwerer sein soll. ob diese aussage korrekt ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.

@ pecheur
du kannst ja bei gerlinger bestellen und von dem rückgaberecht gebrauch machen, falls sie dir doch nicht gefallen sollte (auch in der hoffnung, dass dein händler die neue serie noch rechtzeitig bekommt)

gruß claus


----------



## McRip (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Ich würde einfach auch mal nach dem Preis gehen. Die alte für 80€ oder die Neue für 130€. Unabhänguig davon ob die Neue nun besser oder schlechter ist, was für viele subjektiv ist, finde ich es schon bemerkenswert, dass einige Leute drüber nachdenken über 50% mehr, für das *global gesehen gleiche Produkt*, auszugeben... |bigeyes


----------



## Checco (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Ein Freund von mir hat die Skeletor, ist etwas kopflastig aber trotzdem eine sehr schöne Rute.
Hab mal einige Würfe damit gemacht und war richtig begeistert von dieser Rute, besonders bei Gufis merkst du jede Bodenwelle am Grund.
Ps: Ist das ältere Modell.


----------



## Markus18 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die neuen Skellis haben zwar ein anderes Design, sollen aber nicht mehr Kopflastig sein......


Woher weißt Du das, ist am Blank was gemacht worden? Die Sic-Ringe sind doch sicherlich schwerer als die alten und die ziehen ja dann noch mehr nach unten.




McRip schrieb:


> I. Die alte für 80€ oder die Neue für 130€. Unabhänguig davon ob die Neue nun besser oder schlechter ist, was für viele subjektiv ist, finde ich es schon bemerkenswert, dass einige Leute drüber nachdenken über 50% mehr, für das *global gesehen gleiche Produkt*, auszugeben... |bigeyes


Wie jetzt,"global gesehen", helf mir mal, ich steh auf´m Schlauch.|kopfkrat


----------



## fisheye_67 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

ich nutze die 'alte' skelli in 2,70m zum ds-fischen vom ufer aus. die neigung zur kopflastigkeit habe ich, dank tip von boardie asto, durch ein 8mm metallstück (8mm metallbohrer) im handteil erheblich vermindert ...#6


----------



## pêcheur67 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Habe nun die alte Skeletor heute bekommen (von Gerlinger) und bin sehr positiv überrascht. Soo kopflastig finde ich die Rute nun auch nicht. Sehr schöne Rute, muss ich sagen. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass der obere Einschub für den Rollenfuß sehr eng ist und so der Rollenfuß meiner Mitchell 300XeG nur ca. 2mm rein geht. Rolle ist zwar gut fest, hat mich aber dennoch gewundert.


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo,
ich fische auch eine Skeletor "Series one Blank SES90ML (2,70m WG 7-28gr)". In dieser Länge und mit diesem Wurfgewicht ist die Rute nicht kopflastig ! So weit ich weiß, soll das Model mit Wurfgewicht bis 40g etwas kopflastig sein.


----------



## Bier (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Habe nun die alte Skeletor heute bekommen (von Gerlinger) und bin sehr positiv überrascht. Soo kopflastig finde ich die Rute nun auch nicht. Sehr schöne Rute, muss ich sagen. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass der obere Einschub für den Rollenfuß sehr eng ist und so der Rollenfuß meiner Mitchell 300XeG nur ca. 2mm rein geht. Rolle ist zwar gut fest, hat mich aber dennoch gewundert.



Wie hoch waren die Versandkosten? Konnta dazu nix finden auf der gerlinger-seite, nur das igrendwie 3,.. euro sperrgutzuschlag hinzukommen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

vorkasse ca. 7,50€ und per kreditkarte 4,50€ meine ich...


----------



## pêcheur67 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Muss zugeben dass ich mir 2 verschiedene Skellis gegönnt hab.:vik:

Ab 150EUR ist das Ganze versandkostenfrei, dazu kommen dann nur noch die 3 EUR für Sperrgutversand.


----------



## McRip (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

ab 130€ frei bei KK und Vorkasse aber NN kost 3,30€
darunter 4,50€ außer bei NN 7,80€

Sperrgut ab 117cm +3€
Sperrgut ab 172cm +7,80€


----------



## McRip (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



DESCHM schrieb:


> Falls Interesse für diese Rute besteht, bitte einmal das Angebot von www.bigtackle.de ansehen. *Zwar etwas teurer*, aber man sollte auch die Gesamtkosten (inkl. Versandkosten) beachten.



*ETWAS???* 
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber 50€ Aufpreis (über 60% teurer) finde ich verarsche und nicht "etwas"... #q |bigeyes
Dafür bekommt man bei einem guten Händler schon das neue Modell... #h


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hi
Ich fische die 3m die 2,70m die 2,10m und das bißchen Kopflastig macht sich nicht viel bemerkbar.Habe mir bei Gerlinger Sonderheft auch noch 2 mal  das alte 3m Modell als Reserve gekauft.Die neue habe Ich schon gefischt ist nicht so gut wie die alte,die alte ist Präziser und liegt beim Fischen besser als die neue.lg


----------



## McRip (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



DESCHM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das nur auf besagte Exemplar 3,00m mit 8 - 32 g mit Hersteller-Nr. 1096 333, SES 100ML, gemeint.
> 
> ...



Ok, bei der 3m Rute ists was anderes. Ich dachte wir reden über die 2,7m in 15-40g.  
Bei FA-Angelcenter ist das aber nicht die Skeletor, sondern die 3-teilige normale Series One. #h


----------



## grintz (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hey Jungs !

Mal ein paar fragen bezüglich Altem/Neuem Modell ?

1. Gibt es Unterschiede beim Blank ?
2. Hab gehört das die ältere Version etwas _Kopflastig ist, dies aber mit Ausgleichsgewichten hinzubekommen ist.. kann das jemand bestätigen bzw widerlegen ?

so long


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



grintz schrieb:


> 2. Hab gehört das die ältere Version etwas _Kopflastig ist, dies aber mit Ausgleichsgewichten hinzubekommen ist.. kann das jemand bestätigen bzw widerlegen ?


 
Schon POSTING 12 gelesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## grintz (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Sorry, mein Fehler... hab nur die zweite Seite gelesen |bigeyes !
Also verstehe ich es richtig, dass man mit nem 8mm Bohrer ins Ende des Handteils bohrt und diesen dann darin versenkt ? |kopfkrat

so long


----------



## mr.pink79 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo

Hab mir letzte Woche auch die Skeletor vom Gerlinger geholt und muss sagen, ein feines Rütchen! 

Den 8mm Bohrer musst du nicht einbohren. Ich hab gestern mal gemessen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Innendurchmesser 9,3mm. Also ein 8mm Bohrer passt rein. In irgend einem anderen Trööt habe ich gelesen das jemand ein Gewicht von 40 Gramm dran gebaut hat. Muss aber selbst erstmal experimentieren. Ich dreh mir mal nen Gewinde und ne Abschlusskappe und werde nochmal berichten.

off Topic: an die Rutenbauer unter euch. Welchen Leim verwendet man denn um z.B. ein Gewinde in den Blank einzukleben?


----------



## Markus18 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> In irgend einem anderen Trööt habe ich gelesen das jemand ein Gewicht von 40 Gramm dran gebaut hat. Muss aber selbst erstmal experimentieren. Ich dreh mir mal nen Gewinde und ne Abschlusskappe und werde nochmal berichten.
> 
> off Topic: an die Rutenbauer unter euch. Welchen Leim verwendet man denn um z.B. ein Gewinde in den Blank einzukleben?




Jepp, mit 40 Gramm bist du gut dabei.Hab ich auch reingebastelt und mit ner 3000er Zauber ist sie nun so ausbalanciert, dass der Drehpunkt genau am Ende des Griffes liegt.
Zum Gewindekleben:Würd es mit Heißkleber versuchen, bei Spitzenringe tut der ja auch seine Dienste.


----------



## mr.pink79 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hab eine 3000er Red Arc die gewichtsmäßig ja gleich sein müsste. Werde mit Bildern berichten! Der normale "Gummiabschlusspropfen" ist ja auch nicht so sehr schön. Ich denke mit V2A wird das schon besser!


----------



## grintz (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mir letzte Woche auch die Skeletor vom Gerlinger geholt und muss sagen, ein feines Rütchen!
> 
> ...



Also verstehe ich dich richtig, wenn ich davon ausgehe das im Handteil ein Innenhohlraum mit einem Durchmesser von 9,3mm vorhanden ist ?

so long


----------



## pêcheur67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Meßt lieber nochmal genau nach. Habe eben geschaut. ein 10,0er Bohrer geht locker rein. Ist der Innen-Ø nicht eher 10,3 ?


----------



## fisheye_67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



			
				grint schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also verstehe ich es richtig, dass man mit nem 8mm Bohrer ins Ende des Handteils bohrt und diesen dann darin versenkt ?


 
nö, brauchst du nicht. bei meiner 2.70m / SES90ML 7-28gr passt ein 8er metallbohrer exakt in das handteil. einfach nur die schwarze endkappe abmachen (ist nur leicht angeklebt) und den bohrer in den blank schieben. geht etwas stramm und sitzt ohne zusätzliche sicherung - wie dafür gemacht #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Coole Lösung #6 W

Werde mal sehen wie sich meine Skeletor 2,70m 15-40g verhält...

Kanns kaum abwarten :l


----------



## pêcheur67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Werde mir mal ein 10er Hartmetallstäbchen besorgen und mit der Heißklebepistole fixieren. Habe mit nem 10er Steinbohrer getestet. Kopflastigkeit ist mit ca.60gr vollständig behoben.
(Skelli 2,70m 15-40gr und Mitchell 300XGe )

@Karl Kani: Innen-Ø der 15-40gr Skelli ist größer : Ø10,0mm


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Aber dann ist sie leider nicht mehr so leicht :c wie beschrieben


----------



## pêcheur67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Klar, aber ich denke so um die 40Gr sollten auch reichen.
Habe die Rute am Sonntag gefischt und die Kopflastigkeit wirklich nicht als so gravierend empfunden. Du kannst die Rute problemlos im Orginalzustand fischen. 
Ich werde das ganze mal mit einem Stückchen Hartmetall so um die 40gr testen. Mehr mach ich nicht rein.


----------



## grintz (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

@ Karl : Hast du's mal ausprobiert mit den Gewichten, und wenn ja wie verhällt sich das Ganze ?

Nochmal ne Frage an alle die ne Skelletor fischen, welche Rollengröße hat sich den als Optimum herrausgestellt ? Hab hier nich ne 1000er Exage liegen, die aber meiner Meinung nach zu klein wäre  (selbst ohne die Rute jemals in der Hand gehabt zu haben |supergri) ! 

so long


----------



## McRip (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



grintz schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an alle die ne Skelletor fischen, welche Rollengröße hat sich den als Optimum herrausgestellt ? Hab hier nich ne 1000er Exage liegen, die aber meiner Meinung nach zu klein wäre  (selbst ohne die Rute jemals in der Hand gehabt zu haben |supergri) !



für ne 15-40g Skeletor:
Minimum 2500(S)/C3000, Optimum 3000(S) und Maximum 4000/5000er Rollen. Ne 1000er höchstens für die leichteren Skellis #h


----------



## Ziegenbein (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Wer mir wohl meine Stradic 2500 ranschrauben oder meine Daiwa Exceler 3000E mal sehen...

Eine Quantum Energy PTi 20 hab ich auch noch rumfliegen 

@grintz

Nein habe meine Skeletor 2,70m 15-40g noch nicht bekommen, scheint noch unterwegs zu sein :c


----------



## pêcheur67 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Du wirst sicher morgen beschert |supergri
Habe jetzt einen 50gr schweren Hartmetallstab Ø9,8 eingeklebt.
Kopflastigkeit beseitigt. #6
Ich Fische die Rute mit ner Mitchell 300XGe. Größe der Rolle passt so ganz gut, denke ich.
Zum Forellenfischen mit der 3m 8-32gr Skelli werde ich wohl  eine 308XGe (ne Nummer kleiner als die 300XGe) verwenden oder meine 5540RD FullContol falls ich die wieder flott bekomme.|rolleyes


----------



## mr.pink79 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hab hier mal noch was zum Thema gefunden. Werde mir das so in der Art auch anfertigen. Sieht schon gut aus!

http://www.angler-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17097


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Sieht sehr geil und edel aus #6

Hab aber weiter nichts mehr dazu gefunden, weisst Du mehr ;+

Eine Bezugsquelle ;+


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Nein ich habe auch nichts weiter dazu gefunden. Werde mir die Kappe aber auch selbst drehen.(oder besser drehen lassen!:g) Ich hoffe nächste Woche an die Drehbank zu kommen und werde dann ein paar Bildchen machen!:vik:


----------



## grintz (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hab hier mal noch was zum Thema gefunden. Werde mir das so in der Art auch anfertigen. Sieht schon gut aus!
> 
> http://www.angler-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17097



Na das ist doch mal ne runde Sache :m ! Sieht klasse aus, und funktionell ist es auch noch !
Werde sobald ich die Rute hab meinen hauseigenen Industriemechaniker damit beauftragen mir so ein Teil anzufertigen ! #6 

so long


----------



## McRip (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Ist die kopflastigkeit für euch so extrem? |kopfkrat


----------



## Markus18 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

.....Ist die kopflastigkeit für euch so extrem? |kopfkrat

Naja, um die Kopflastigkeit völlig weg zu machen, dass heißt bei mir, der Drehpunkt befindet sich genau über dem Rollenfuß, benötigt man ca. 130 Gramm.
Also ich finde das schon ne Menge.
Habe selber aber auch noch keine Rute dieser Länge und Wg. in der Hand gehabt welche von Haus aus so gut ausbalanciert war.Bei kürzeren hingegen ist das öfter zu finden z.B. Shimano Speedmaster Jigging/Jerk 1.80m mit 2500er Technium, da liegt der Drehpunkt exakt vor dem Rollenfuß.
Mit der Rute kann man den ganzen Tag 3-5er Kopytos aus dem Handgelenk Jiggen ohne abens ne Sehnenscheidentzündung zu haben.
Trotzdem ist die Skelli schon ne prima Rute(mit Umbau) und ich tu mir schwer was vergleichbares in der Preisklasse zu finden.


----------



## mj23 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Habe selber eine alte Skeletor in der 3m (8-32g) Ausführung. Rolle ist ne 10300er Red Arc. Und die Kopflastigkeit ist für mich nicht störend.

Aber ich kann auch nicht sagen, daß die Rute durch die Rolle komplett ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## Slotti (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Servus,

hat hier auch jemand ne 2,40 Variante 4-24 gr.? wie schauts denn da aus mit dem Schwerpunkt?

Verstehe ich das richtig die Skeletors mit dem Korkgriff (zb bei Gerlinger) sind "alte" Lagermodelle? Hieße also wenn ich mir irgendwann mal eine mit Korkgriff kaufen wollte wäre es wohl besser jetzt zuzuschlagen bevor es dann in paar Monaten keine mehr gibt.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## grintz (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Slotti schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier auch jemand ne 2,40 Variante 4-24 gr.? wie schauts denn da aus mit dem Schwerpunkt?
> 
> ...



Genau den selben Gedanken hege ich auch, allerding wäge ich noch ab ob es wirklich so hinzubekommen ist mit Kopflastigkeit...
Würde mich allerdings für das 2,70er Modell mit 15-40WG entscheiden denk ich !

so long


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Also ich empfinde die Kopflastigkeit nicht als extrem störend. Bei mir reichen (Red Arc 10300+Skelli 15-40gr) allerdings auch etwa 40g aus um die Rute auszubalancieren.
Aber dieser Gummipfropf am Heck gefällt mir nicht! Also kombiniere ich ne schöne Abschlusskappe und ausbalancieren. Der Aufwand ist ja nicht so hoch. Aber wie gesagt-man kann die Rute auch so stundenlang fischen!


----------



## grintz (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Gut, gut habt mich überzeugt |rolleyes...
Mal zu dem Einsatzbereich der Rute, lassen sich damit denn noch die 11er Kopytonen fischen ?

so long


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Also 11er mit 10gr und 14gr lassen sich gut fischen. Größer hab ich noch nicht probiert!Hab die Rute aber erst eine Woche. In einem anderen Trööt hat jemand geschrieben die Rute mit 22er Gummis und 20gr zu fischen. Ich glaube das ist aber übertrieben. Ich kanns mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.|kopfkrat


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hatte die 2.40m beim Gerlinger im Laden in der Hand. Gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen, die passt so wie sie ist (im Gegensatz zur 2.7m...)


----------



## Markus18 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hmm, manche finden die Skelli mit 12er shads und 14er Köppies schon überlastet, ich dagegen bin der Meinung dass sie mit 11er Kopytos am 14er Kopf richtig gut arbeitet.Kommt alles auch ein bisschen auf die Handhabung und den Einsatzbereich drauf an.Mit nem 12er Shad, schwerem Kopf, starker Strömung und Beschleunigung über die Rutenspitze wirds haarig.Im Stillwasser nen 11er zu faulenzen dagegen is prima.


----------



## Slotti (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

thx heinzrch , da ich bereits eine "schwere" spinne in 2,70 besitze, wird die 2,40 Skeletor hoffentlich die perfekte Ergänzung.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Also 11er mit 10gr und 14gr lassen sich gut fischen.



14ener im Stillwasser mit nem 14g oder 18g Kopf geht auch noch. 
Bei großen Spinnern Gr.5 wirds schon grenzwertig.
Obwohl ich mit der Skelle auch schon 35g Blinker gefischt habe.....aber das ist echt zu viel des guten für diese Rute.



> Aber dieser Gummipfropf am Heck gefällt mir nicht!


Das iss irgend eine Art Plaste. Hab dieses billige Teil auch nach kurzer Zeit verloren.....|supergri

Was die Kopflastigkeit der alten 2,70er angeht....man gewöhnt sich dran *g*


----------



## grintz (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

War gerade drauf und dran den Stecken zu ordern da les ich was von ,,dreiteilig,, ?!
Hier nachzulesen: https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s144.pdf
Ist es wirklich so, dass die 2,70er in 15-40 WG dreiteilig ist ?

so long


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



grintz schrieb:


> War gerade drauf und dran den Stecken zu ordern da les ich was von ,,dreiteilig,, ?!
> Hier nachzulesen: https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s144.pdf
> Ist es wirklich so, dass die 2,70er in 15-40 WG dreiteilig ist ?
> 
> so long



Niemals nicht.....es sei denn, du klemmst sie zwischen die Autotüre

Die iss 2-teilig


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

achtung!!!! die 40g skelli in 2,7m ist 3-teilig!!! hab sie heute erst in händen gehabt


----------



## grintz (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



honeybee schrieb:


> Niemals nicht.....es sei denn, du klemmst sie zwischen die Autotüre
> 
> Die iss 2-teilig



Als wat denn jetzt ? |kopfkrat
Bei Gerlinger's PDF Datenblatt ist's zumindest so zu verstehen...
honeybee, du fischst doch ne Skelli in 40g  ?

so long


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> achtung!!!! die 40g skelli in 2,7m ist 3-teilig!!! hab sie heute erst in händen gehabt



Komisch, meine ist 2-teilig.....#c


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hast du die mit 40g oder die mit 28g wurfgewicht?


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Also meine ist direkt von Gerlinger-kein Versand!und die ist zweiteilig! Es handelt sich um einen Druckfehler. Und nach meiner Kenntnis(und auch der vom Verkäufer) gibts diese Ausführung nicht dreiteilig! 2,70m 15gr-40gr


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



grintz schrieb:


> honeybee, du fischst doch ne Skelli in 40g  ?



Jo unter anderem....







Das isse...und die ist 2-teilig


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hmm, is ja komisch!?! als ich heut im angelladen war hab ich mir die rute mal angesehn und die war 3-teilig. is ja albern...
aber naja ejal, is nich meine rute. ich mag den griff nit und zu weich ist sie mir auch


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hier die meinige!Zweiteilig!
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/332/cimg0003ds8.png


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> hmm, is ja komisch!?! als ich heut im angelladen war hab ich mir die rute mal angesehn und die war 3-teilig. is ja albern...
> aber naja ejal, is nich meine rute. ich mag den griff nit und zu weich ist sie mir auch



Die Skelli Series One in 2,70m mit WG -40g gibt es nicht dreiteilig!!!!!! Wer weis, was Du da in der Hand hattest...definitiv nicht die Skelli Series One


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hier die meinige!Zweiteilig!
> http://img90.*ih.us/img90/332/cimg0003ds8.png



Petri Markus......

Ich sag nur...gestern Kloster....1,10m


----------



## mr.pink79 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Petri von mir! Ich habs dir ja gesagt!#h

Das hier war ein kleiner Flusshecht aber man merkt schon bei den kleinen nen ganz schönen Unterschied zum Stillgewässer! Hat an der Skelli richtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Petri von mir! Ich habs dir ja gesagt!#h



Nett von Dir *gg* Aber es war Kundschaft....|supergri

Unter der Woche habe ich momentan keine Zeit.....aber das WE naht |supergri


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Also...

ich hab meine Skeletor 2,70m 15-40g gestern bekommen, optisch schonmal der Hammer!!!

Sofort fertig gemacht und ab ans Wasser Zander angeln war angesagt mit Gummifisch bis 10cm und 18g beim ersten Wurf schon kam mir die Rute komisch vor. Ich kam nicht soweit raus wie mit meiner Uli Beyer M55 oder Shimano Aspire...

Naja...dann gefischt und negativ ist mir aufgefallen das die Ringe mit geflochtener Schnur nicht gerade gut klar kommen. 
Die Spitze hat beim kurbeln immer gezittert was mich völlig stört und es war schwerer zu kurbel als mit einer Rute mit SIC-Ringen.

Von der Aktion her hat mir die Rute gefallen und auch optisch ein hingucker. Aber das ist ja nich alles beim fischen. 
Werde noch mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen aber die Rute geht zu 80% wieder zurück.
Da ich mit meiner Shimano Aspire und Uli Beyer M55 besser dran bin. 

Mit solchen Ruten finde ich kann die Skeletor überhaupt nicht mithalten obwohl sie hier so hochgelobt wurde, wurde ich enttäuscht, sorry.

P.S. Fischt ihr die Skeletor mit Geflecht oder Mono?


----------



## pêcheur67 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hi KarlKani,

bin etwas verwundert über das was ich hier lese. |kopfkrat
Fische die Rute mit der geflochtenen Spiderwire 0,15 und habe im gegensatz zu meiner Daiwa Powermesh deutlich bessere Wurfweiten.
Durch die höhere Anzahl der Ringe ist theoretisch die auftretende Reibung beim Wurf höher, in der Praxis kann ich das aber nicht als negativen Faktor feststellen.
Bin rundum zufrieden mit der Skelli. #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Fische auch die Spiderwire, gute Schnur. Meine bisher beste geflochtene...

Aber was solls, dann geht die Skeletor eben wieder zurück...

Hab meine Aspire für's schwere bis mittlere und meine Uli Beyer M55 für's leichte bis mittlere #6

Das sind ganz feine Sticken :k

P.S. Köderkontakt war auch nicht gut, trotz des freigelegten Blank's am Griff #d


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hab die Skeletor Series One 7-28g mit einer Daiwa Caldia 2500 zum Geburtstag bekommen.Vielen Dank hiermit an meine Frau,ist ja auch nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich.Sie angelt nämlich nicht.So genug geschleimt.Meine Frage ist folgende:Mit welchen Gewichten bzw.Köderfischlängen ist diese Rute noch gut zu fischen.Hier geht es zwar um die Skelli bis 40g,ich wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen da ich hoffe auch so ein paar Tips von euch zu bekommen.Vielen Dank in Voraus:m.Gruß#hRené


----------



## getcrazy67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich auch für die  Berkley Skeletor II, Wg15-40 gr. länge 2,70 m. Macht es Sinn die Cast-Version zu holen oder besser die Spin? Kann man die Cast mit beiden Rollenarten (Multi/Stationär) nutzen?
Gruß

GC67
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220163305280&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## pêcheur67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Cast-Version ist eigentlich eher zur Verwendung mit Multirollen gedacht. Ob die mit ner Stationärrolle harmoniert wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Horn am Rollenhalter wollte ich beim Fischen mit der Stätionären jetzt nicht dran haben.


----------



## getcrazy67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Cast-Version ist eigentlich eher zur Verwendung mit Multirollen gedacht. Ob die mit ner Stationärrolle harmoniert wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Horn am Rollenhalter wollte ich beim Fischen mit der Stätionären jetzt nicht dran haben.


 
Hatte noch nie so ein Modell. Meinst Du das "Horn" nervt bei der Stationärrolle? Eher Schönheitsfehler oder ist das ein richtiges Hindernis aus Deiner Sicht?
Von der Montage her müsste das doch trotzdem funktionieren. Bei der CAST sind die Ringe halt verstärkt, was mir ganz gut gefällt, wirkt sehr robost


----------



## pêcheur67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie so ein Modell. Meinst Du das "Horn" nervt bei der Stationärrolle? Eher Schönheitsfehler oder ist das ein richtiges Hindernis aus Deiner Sicht?


Denke das nervt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## spinner14 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

hallo,ich habe mir die skeletor one in 2.70 7-28gr wg geholt ich möchte sie zum fischen auf barsch und hecht verwenden,als rolle habe ich eien shimano stradic 4000 schnur:hab ich noch keine

ich wollte fragen ob ich mit der auch auf hecht anegln kann ( mit ködern zwischen 3 und 15 gramm)


----------



## darth carper (19. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Klar, kannst du!


----------



## spinner14 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

wenn wir schon dabei sind welche schnur könnt ihr mir  für dieses kombo empfehlen (sowohl geflecht als auch mono für die ersatzspule


----------



## darth carper (19. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Fische als Geflochtene nur noch die Powerline von Gigafisch. Die 0,07mm sollte reichen.

Monofile Schnur verwende ich fast gar nicht mehr. Wenn doch, dann fische ich die Berkley Vanish.


----------



## wallerarne (20. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Aber ne 4000er Shimano finde ich für das Rütchen etwas überdimensioniert.... eine 2500 - 3000 er reicht meiner Meinung nach aus!

mfg
Arne


----------



## Ulli3D (20. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie so ein Modell. Meinst Du das "Horn" nervt bei der Stationärrolle? Eher Schönheitsfehler oder ist das ein richtiges Hindernis aus Deiner Sicht?
> Von der Montage her müsste das doch trotzdem funktionieren. Bei der CAST sind die Ringe halt verstärkt, was mir ganz gut gefällt, wirkt sehr robost



Das Horn nervt nicht, es stört ganz einfach, wenn man eine Stationärrolle dran hat. Es ist eine reine Multirollenrute.


----------



## getcrazy67 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Horn nervt nicht, es stört ganz einfach, wenn man eine Stationärrolle dran hat. Es ist eine reine Multirollenrute.


 
Danke, habe mir mittlerweile auch die Skel Spin 2,70, 15-40Wg geholt. Warte nur noch auf die Rolle. Denke am Wochenende geht´s los, freu mich schon drauf, sieht sehr edel aus und macht einen guten Eindruck.#:


----------



## Konfundo (20. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



> Hallo,
> ich interessiere mich auch für die  Berkley Skeletor II, Wg15-40 gr. länge 2,70 m. Macht es Sinn die Cast-Version zu holen oder besser die Spin? Kann man die Cast mit beiden Rollenarten (Multi/Stationär) nutzen?
> Gruß
> 
> GC67



Oh Gott .... wird sowas heutzutage nicht schon in der Fischereivrbereitungslehrngängen besprochen ? na egal das ist ein super wichtiger punkt und ich bin schockiert das hier nicht mit der richtigen Dramatik und total falschen Perspektiven geantwortet wurde. 
du kannst mit dem Horn ganz gut auskommen je nachdem wie du sie hältst ABER und das ist DAS wichtigste -> ein Rutenblank DARF NIEMALS  verkehrt herum gefischt werden. Blanks sind nicht rund sondern haben ein wikelungs überlappenden punkt der die stärkste Seite der Rute bildet. bei einer Multirolle sind die ringe oben- um eine stationär rolle zu montieren muss man die Rute umdrehen und man angelt mit der viel schwächeren Seite. die wird brechen wen du zu stark anschlägst etc 
Bei Graphit fällt das nicht so schwer ins Gewicht wie bei Kohlefaser, dennoch. außerdem ist der Leitring ziemlich klein und sollte ausgetauscht werden|wavey:


----------



## maesox (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Horn nervt nicht, es stört ganz einfach, wenn man eine Stationärrolle dran hat. Es ist eine reine Multirollenrute.


 

So siehts aus!!!!..... da auch Multirollenberingung (kleine Ringdurchmesser) !!!


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Konfundo schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Bei Graphit fällt das nicht so schwer ins Gewicht wie bei Kohlefaser,
> 
> .........





Hmmm, ich dachte immer Graphit sei das Gleiche wie Kohlefaser.... wieder was dazugelernt:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Konfundo schrieb:


> ABER und das ist DAS wichtigste -> ein Rutenblank DARF NIEMALS  verkehrt herum gefischt werden. Blanks sind nicht rund sondern haben ein wikelungs überlappenden punkt der die stärkste Seite der Rute bildet. bei einer Multirolle sind die ringe oben- um eine stationär rolle zu montieren muss man die Rute umdrehen und man angelt mit der viel schwächeren Seite. die wird brechen wen du zu stark anschlägst etc


Wer erzählt das Märchen? #h

Mitnichten, die Blanks der allermeisten Ruten sind schon in der Lage beliebig gefischt und verwendet zu werden.


----------



## Dr.D (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

AngelDet ich geb dir jetzt mal einfach Recht - lol - natürlich kann man ne Angelrute auf allen seiten belasten, sonst würden Fliegenruten nur ein Märchen sein, und beim drillen muss man sich dem Fisch immer direkt vor die Füsse bugsieren usw. usf. Und wenn man lustig ist fischt man eine Rute die für Multirollen ausgelegt ist mit Stationärrollen, da wärste nicht der erste der sowas tut. 
Wer was anderes behauptet möge sich bei mir melden - der darf dann meine Aspire FA begrapschen die seit Jahren mal mit Multi mal mit Stationör gefischt wird, und der gehts wirklich gut - ganz nebenbei bemerkt die hat auch schon auf beiden seiten Fische und grosse Äste gefangen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Ja, zur Casting-Rute mit dem Horn nochmal: am einfachsten Horn absägen, glatt schmirgeln, und man kann beide Rollenarten drauf fischen.


----------



## Konfundo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Kauf zwei Ruten und biege sie bis zum brechen - dann weiste was ich mein ^^

ich hab euch auf etwas aufmerksam gemacht und damit meine moralische Verpflichtung erfüllt - wen du anderer Meinung bist tja deine Angelsachen deine Meinung , und wen es ein leben lang gut geht haste glück wen nicht - Lehrgeld zahlt man immer |bla:




 sollte nicht so viele gute Ratschläge verteilen , die nimmt man mir andauernd übel.

PS. über die Graphit = Kohlefaser , Graphit Ruten sind meist anders verharzt und deshalb etwas weicher - bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob das im allgemeinen so ist. naja parabolische ruten brechen nicht so leicht wie steife Kohlefaser Ruten und deswegen ist es nicht so gewichtig.


----------



## McBo (30. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie sieht es bei der 2.70m 7 - 28 gr mit der Verwendung von Wobblern aus, die eine maximale Länge von 10 cm und ein Gewicht bis 15 gr. haben? Flach als auch Tiefläufer

Sind die gut zuführen mit der Rute? Oder ist die Ausführung in 2.40m mit 7 - 24gr besser dafür geeignet??

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich!

In diesem Sinne besten Dank im vorraus und einen schönen Abend!

Gruß Alex!


----------



## stefannn87 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Bin jetzt gerade kurz davor zur "Boot"(Messe in Düsseldorf) zu fahren um mir entweder die Skeletor in der Länge von 
-3Meter , WG 8- 32 für um die 130Euro oder
-2.70Meter , WG 7- 28 um die 120 Euro zu kaufen.
/edit Link zu den guten Stücken: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?cPath=22_57_639

Zielfisch ist vorallem Barsch und Zander in Kanäle und Flüsse, aber auch mal etwas schwerer für Rhein bis maximal 20g auf Zander.
Überwiegend mit Gummiköder von der Größe 10 im Winter bis 3cm im Sommer.

Was meint ihr? Ist das ne gute Wahl, oder würdet ihr mir da was anderes Empfehlen? Rolle währe in dem Fall dann die Shim. Stradic 2500.
Dann lasst mal hören #6


----------



## Ben-CHI (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hi

Mir persönlich wären die Ruten für Fischerei mit Gufi und 20gr. Köpfen nicht straff genug.
Aber jeder so wie er´s braucht.

Habe die Skelli 2-12 gr. und fische damit ausschließlich kleine Spinner und Wobbler auf Barsche.... Gut kann man jetzt nicht so mit denen Vergleichen die Du kaufen willst, aber ich hab die schon in der Hand gehabt und kann mir nicht vorstellen damit anständig zu jiggen.

Fürs Jiggen auf Zander/Hecht bevorzuge ich sehr harte Ruten wie z.b. die Gamakatsu Cheetah oder die Spinsystem II...
Sind aber auch eine andere Preisklasse.

Kann dir leider keine Alternativen Vorschläge in der Preisklasse bis 150,-€ machen.Aber da finden sich bestimmt noch welche die das können 

Grüße


----------



## marcel1182 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Moin hab auch ne Frage ;-)

Überall kann man ja lesen das die 2.70 15-40 deutlich mehr verträgt als angegeben aber wie sieht es nach unten aus? 
macht ein 8cm + 7gr Jig noch spass und bringt weite?
Hab für die 12-15cm die SG Boner (20-60) und suche nun eigentlich noch ne rute mit der ich die bis 12cm fraktion abdecken kann
Oh ist das ne schwere entscheidung...


----------



## stefannn87 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mir persönlich wären die Ruten für Fischerei mit Gufi und 20gr. Köpfen nicht straff genug.
> Aber jeder so wie er´s braucht.
> ...


Ich hatte die Rute leider noch nicht in der Hand, jedoch musste ich leider des öfteren lesen, dass die Rute fürs Gufieren und dem allgemeinen Spinnfischen zu Wabbelig sein soll 

Deine genannten Ruten sind natürlich der Hammer, sehr filigran jedoch sehr direkt! Sowas suche ich ja, aber nicht für mehr als 300 Euro 

Wollte halt ne shcöne Spinnrute im Bereich der 60-150Euro, sie sollte auch recht fein sein (vorallem in der Spitze dünn) leicht(nicht mehr als 200) Zudem ne direkte Rute (semi parab. bis parabolisch)... Muss wohl zu der Messe "Boot" fahren um mich von Rutenvielfallt mal genauer zu erkundigen. |evil:


----------



## KugelBlitz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Ich habe mir letztes jahr zum Meerforellenangeln die Skelli in 3m 8-32 gr geholt und muss sagen das sich die Rute meiner Meinung nach am besten mit Ködern zwischen 12 und 25 Gramm fischen lässt.
Beim Drill von Mefo oder Dorsch federt sie schön die Fluchten ab hat aber trotzdem noch genug Rückgrat um Druck aufzubauen.
Wollte mir auch erst die 2,70er Variante holen (bis 15-40gr) aber das Ding war mir eindeutig viel zu straff.
Aber zum Jiggen und Faulenzen mit 8cm Kopytos ist sie sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Welche Rute aber zum Jiggen sicherlich besser ist das ist die Berkley Pulse!
Schnelle Aktion und noch nen Stück härter als die 2,70er Skelli.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## stefannn87 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hört sich gut an 
Genau so soll die Rute au sein finde ich.

Ich bekomme die Skelle in 3m länge und nem WG von 8-32 für ca 110 Euro, denke das ist das beste Angebot das man zZ kriegen kann, oder?
Vorallem muss ich mir da keine gedanken machen, wenn mir damit mal nen Meterhecht auf die Rute knallt.

Meint ihr, mit der Rute kann man im Rhein fischen? Oder ist die zu fein?#d


----------



## KugelBlitz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Hab für meine 3m Skelli 8-32gr 89,- Euronen bezahlt.:q
Aber 110 Euro sind denke ich in Ordnung.
Wie das mit der tauglichkeit fürn Rhein aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## fakr (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Genau so soll die Rute au sein finde ich.
> 
> Ich bekomme die Skelle in 3m länge und nem WG von 8-32 für ca 110 Euro, denke das ist das beste Angebot das man zZ kriegen kann, oder?
> ...


 
Also ich fische seit nem halben Jahr mit der Skelli (2,7 m; 7-28 g) und hatte die Rute auch schon an der Elbe mit. Meiner Erfahrung nach spielt die Rute ihre Stärken bei Ködergewichten von 10-16 g aus. Zum Jiggen mit Gummis über 8 cm ist sie definitiv ungeeignet, da zu weich und fällt meiner Meinung nach somit für Flüße wie den Rhein flach. Ich benutze die Rute überwiegend fürs Angeln im Kanal mit Spinnern, kleinen Wobblern, Gummis ~ 5-6 cm mit Köpfen ~ 10 g und ab und an zum Drop-Shotten. Für diesen Einsatzbereich ist die Rute auf jedenfall das Richtige.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Berkley Skeletor*

Habe drei von den Skeletten und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mit der 3,00m kann man wirklich viele verschiedene 
verwenden und sie macht immer eine gute Figur.


----------

